# Ideas for reverse lights



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

We went on a night ride this weekend and I've found my self in a predicament where reverse lights would have been GREAT. My wiring harness has the factory 12v plug already wires towards the back, so wiring will be easy. My next question is, what are some good slim led accessory lights that would be a good choice? I haven't found much of a debate or write ups on this. Anyone have any good suggestions? If I could find something like this, it would be excellent

DIY Reverse led light - Can-Am ATV Forum


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I bought a set at Advance Auto I think they had 9 leds they were only 3/4" tall and were bright. I mounted them right under my trunk.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

*DDM Tuning*

LED lamps from DDM Tuning. They carry a few different types. Here is what I have on my Brute:















1350 lumens, diffused pattern, waterproof and durable.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

A few years ago I went with a 55W halagen..pulls about 4.5 amps. Have not changed the bulb yet and still working great other then I changed the wiring setup and am using a relay now. If I had it to do again I would do it with the new LEDs and something like Jlowery did.

Here's my write-up from so many years ago on our...sister site.

Need a Backup Light! - Brute Central Forums


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

mmelton005, 
Here is that night shot you asked for: 







It's actually brighter than it even appears in the picture.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

JLOWERY said:


> I bought a set at Advance Auto I think they had 9 leds they were only 3/4" tall and were bright. I mounted them right under my trunk.


I've looked at those too for the Teryx, How bright are they?


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

They're pretty bright I had no problems seeing behind me.


----------

